# jeep pickups



## FondySnowPlowin

Hello all, When did they quit making jeep pickups?


----------



## flykelley

FondySnowPlowin;898677 said:


> Hello all, When did they quit making jeep pickups?


Go to www.jeepforums.com and they can answer all of your questions.

Mike


----------



## Hubjeep

www.jeepsunlimited.com

www.juot.net for off-topic Jeep entertainment


----------



## LEVE

> When did they quit making jeep pickups


It depends on what type of Pickup you're talkin' about:
The ol' WIllys style Jeep Truck was produced from 1947 - 1963
The Gladiator series was produced from 1962 - 1969
The FC 150 and FC 170 (absolutely cool rigs) were produced frm 1967 - 1964
The Commando (some people consider it a pickup) was produced from 1967 - 1973
The J-series was produced from 1970 - 1987
All were plow worthy... by my all time favorite were the FC series.


----------



## gunsworth

LEVE;899204 said:


> I


screw V-Plows its all about the U-Plow


----------



## Hubjeep

LEVE;899204 said:


> The J-series was produced from 1970 - 1987


The J series started in 1963
http://jeepwiki.com/models/jpu.htm

FC's are def cool. :yup:


----------



## chuckyj95

you for got the comanche 85-93


----------



## LEVE

> The J series started in 1963


Nope, the Gladiator series and the J series were different product model lines.... they just looked an awful lot alike


> you for got the comanche 85-93


.Yeah, at my age I do that a lot... I'm still trying to forget the Comanche.


----------



## Hubjeep

LEVE;900404 said:


> Nope, the Gladiator series and the J series were different product model lines.... they just looked an awful lot alike.Yeah, at my age I do that a lot... I'm still trying to forget the Comanche.


I think they were all considered the J-series, regardless of commonly used name. 

http://www.offroaders.com/tech/jeep/Jeep-J-series-pickups.htm


----------



## LEVE

> think they were all considered the J-series, regardless of commonly used name. ]


OK... I'll give you the point.. as they did carry the "J" delineation.


----------



## chuckyj95

LEVE;900404 said:


> Nope, the Gladiator series and the J series were different product model lines.... they just looked an awful lot alike.Yeah, at my age I do that a lot... I'm still trying to forget the Comanche.


Why would you want to forget the comanche was a very good truck won many races and awards.


----------



## poncho62

Is the Commanche a unibody, or does it have a frame?...just wondering


----------



## mgt379

Im 90% sure the comanchee had a half frame only from the bed to the cab.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Look at this...and don't drool on the keyboard...

I wish I could justify buying it...

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/ctd/1506576319.html


----------



## FondySnowPlowin

Now thats my kind of truck!


----------



## MOWBIZZ

FondySnowPlowin;914997 said:


> Now thats my kind of truck!


Ain't she pretty? 
That's an automotive "milf" if I've ever seen one. 

I' am going to take a look at it this week...just for craps n' giggles...


----------



## FondySnowPlowin

Be gentle on her


----------

